# What should I expect the 5 days before Christmas?



## Targetking (Dec 18, 2021)

I work all 5 days.


----------



## rd123 (Dec 18, 2021)

People asking for gingerbread house kits .


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 18, 2021)

Stupidity and reshop, mostly.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Dec 18, 2021)

People asking why you don't have certain Christmas stuff. Adults acting like children. Doing last minute shopping on December 24th near closing time.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 19, 2021)

The store will likely be a mess all week. It’s amazing how shelves can be practically empty yet guests still manage to drop things all over the floor. Reshop carts multiply, as do racks of mismatches and open packages. OPU orders will drop in for things that are out of stock and the FF team will not have a fun week, although SFS orders will diminish after the “delivery by Christmas“ date passes.
Guests will come in late on the 24th who can’t understand why Spot doesn’t have that hot toy that sold out weeks ago, or a dress or shirt in their size, or a six-foot decorated Christmas tree, or a host of other things that sold out on Black Friday weekend. These guests aren’t exactly exhibiting the most positive Holiday spirit. They are followed by the totally desperate guests who will buy absolutely _anything _at closing time, just to have a gift for Aunt Sally or whoever, and who, if permitted, would stay an hour after closing time to find it. There will likely be a few folks coming in to pick up OPUs that were returned to stock days before, who will, of course, want to speak to a manager, as well as one or two who have imbibed a bit too much Holiday spirits and will be happily chatting to anyone and everyone while trying to find something that Target doesn’t even carry. Then there’s Karen, who found the last holiday sock left on earth stuck under a fixture and expects you to find its mate. At one minute before closing time. Her Husband Chad will be across the store trying to get a bike assembled, also at one minute before closing time.
Then there are the guests who actually have true Holiday Spirit, are kind and smiling and patient, spreading joy as they go, making it all (or mostly all) worthwhile. May their numbers increase.😁
Thankfully Target doesn’t do layaways, because back in the day the pandemonium of Christmas Eve layaway pick-ups was a sight to behold, falling on the chaos scale somewhere between the lemmings running into the sea and a zombie apocalypse.
Good luck and Happy Holidays to you!😁


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 19, 2021)

Smile & be ready to run. You got this.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 20, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> Stupidity and reshop, mostly.


Nailed it


----------



## Rarejem (Dec 20, 2021)

Exhaustion


----------



## Rastaman (Dec 20, 2021)

The men will slowly begin to shop

People with panic in their eyes, asking for chia pets and foot massagers.

You will have to tell at least 50 people in the toy department on Christmas Eve you don't have what they're looking for.


----------

